
As NYC Seed Funding Grows, Big Investors are Mostly Local |  - jg2009
http://www.observer.com/2010/wall-street/ny-seed-funding-grows-big-investors-are-mostly-local
======
jg2009
Seed Funding locally (New York, New York)

